# nfs error



## ashwin_karanth (Jul 22, 2010)

hi..
  I am getting the following error while loading kernel through NFS for the board s3c2410.
the /etc/exports file contents are 


```
/tftpboot/ -ro -mapall=nobody:nobody -network 172.16.5.63 mask 255.255.255.0
```

the contents of /etc/rc.conf file 


```
defaultrouter="172.16.5.1"
hostname="freebsd.ges.com"
ifconfig_fxp0="inet 172.16.5.63 netmask 255.255.255.0"
moused_enabel="YES"
sshd_enabel="YES"
rpcbind_enabel="YES"
nfs_server_enabel="YES"
mountd_flags="-r"
inetd_enable="YES"
```

the command  which i am using for boot loader terminal is

[CMD=""]s3c2410 # nfs 31000000 172.16.5.63:/tftpboot/kernel.boot[/CMD]

the error which i am getting is 

```
File transfer via NFS from server 172.16.5.63; our IP address is 172.16.5.150
Filename '/tftpboot/kernel.boot
Load address:ox31000000
Loading:***ERROR:cannot mount
***ERROR:cannot umount
```

The kernel Image i am creating through mkimage command in linux machine.


----------

